# Columbia Pedals. Anybody know how to...



## jpromo (Jun 12, 2011)

Disassemble them? I've got two early 60s Columbias with bow style original pedals. They have pedal rods that appear to have nuts on one end of them but yet they just have round ball ends on the other side.

I tried tapping the rods out and even ground a slot in the ball end to try a screwdriver. No avail and I have two sets that could use a regrease and cleaning.

Can post pictures in coming days if it would help. Thanks a lot.


----------

